# Snakehead Friday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a couple guys set up for Friday night and the weather was not to hot. The fish where hard to find but I found them and we got many including a smallish snakehead. At the end of trip a discarded snakehead was flopping in the parking lot and was caught using the snipe techinque. Plastic bag and a small flashlight and snakehead wiggled right in. Caught...some nice filets went home Friday.

































Capt Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

do you catch many snakeheads(are the numbers increasing fast)


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

A lot less than 2 years ago. I think the bowfisherman are doing a fine job on them. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Are snakehaeds as tasty as everyone says they are.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes

Capt Mike


----------

